# Sweetwater US to Canada via DHL question



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Any of you know if DHL charges those crazy $50 "Brokerage Fees" (like UPS & FedEx) for goods coming in from the US? Anyone been slapped by unforeseen duty and taxes? Sweetwater has a sale on a few items that are hard to resist but would be pointless in buying if fees and such are slapped on. Thanks


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

when I ordered from sweetwater I asked (via website) First Class Mail International which is USPS / CanadaPost.

after the order couple of days after, a Sweetwater's "sales engineer" gave me phone call to make sure I really want it and to explain that I probably wil not have warranty coverage (both a Wampler pedal). 

Pedal arrived pretty quick after that. I don't remember if I was charged Canadian tax or not, but CanadaPost brokerage fee is either $5 or $10 not more then that (plus sales tax on the original amount if you get charged)

hope this helps


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I hate DHL with a passion. But there are times when I don't have a choice but to use them. I bought some photography stuff which I was charged $35US which I was fine with as the total was still a lot lower than buying it somewhere else. And of course, before it got here, DHL charged another $20+CAD. it was still cheaper than buying it locally or even buying it from Amazon. But it's really annoying that they charge so much money.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I got a Mooer pedal from China, the brokerage fee was $10.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

They have a flat rate fee of 10.50 They will send you an email asking you to prepay the taxes and duties owed before the item is delivered. Usually the day before. You pay online and they release the item for delivery


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Chito said:


> I hate DHL with a passion. But there are times when I don't have a choice but to use them. I bought some photography stuff which I was charged $35US which I was fine with as the total was still a lot lower than buying it somewhere else. And of course, before it got here, DHL charged another $20+CAD. it was still cheaper than buying it locally or even buying it from Amazon. But it's really annoying that they charge so much money.


We rec’d a corporate edict to use DHL & their level of “service” is consistently awful (there are too many ways to list). What puzzles me is that DHL is a German company yet they operate with zero precision.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I've only used DHL from the US once, and it was about $15 in brokerage and taxes. About half the cost of UPS.
Delivery was better too.
I routinely get packages from Asia and Europe via DHL and they are far less expensive than the competition.
If you're really worried about cost then USPS is your best bet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There should be no duty. However, as another member suggested, if you can get them to send it via USPS, that si the best way, it takes about 10 days to Ontario but the service is good, just a bit slow.

BTW, where in Ontario are you? I may have another suggestion for you.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to use DHL a lot for stuff from the US. Service was great, usually 2 to 3 day from Arizona, and the extra broker fee was in the $10 to $15 range. Then the broker fees started to creep up. $20 and then $30 and I stopped using them. FedEx seems to be about the best these days if you want it soon. USPS if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> BTW, where in Ontario are you? I may have another suggestion for you.


Ottawa area. I suspect you will suggest going to Ogdensburg NY for pick up? If so, it wouldn’t be worth the bother for a $200 item, really.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

12 stringer said:


> Ottawa area. I suspect you will suggest going to Ogdensburg NY for pick up? If so, it wouldn’t be worth the bother for a $200 item, really.


Yes, you are too far away unless you are heading that way for another reason.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

12 stringer said:


> If so, it wouldn’t be worth the bother for a $200 item, really.


You could bring back a coupla' irregulars with you in your trunk at $100 a pop?
That would pay for what you're buying.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The following fees will be charged on a brokerage invoice: 

$10.50 Processing Fee: Applied when DHL has acted as broker and advanced the payment of duties and taxes directly to Canada Border Services Agency on your behalf. 

$4.75 Transaction Fee: To advance the continued maintenance of the handheld payment devices used by DHL couriers, and the payment website that allows DHL customers to pay their brokerage invoices online.


so it's 15 bucks to import by DHL. The only thing cheaper is Purolator and Canada Post. Would love to know where some of you are getting your fees quotes from.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> The following fees will be charged on a brokerage invoice:
> 
> $10.50 Processing Fee: Applied when DHL has acted as broker and advanced the payment of duties and taxes directly to Canada Border Services Agency on your behalf.
> 
> ...


You are correct. Brokerage fees are $10.50 (fantastic deal, actually.) However, keep in mind those fees do not include taxes, tariffs, etc. If your order is subject to those (and other potential fees), they will also be charged. If you order a $100 item with 5% duty, you get charged:
$10.50 Brokerage Fee
$4.75 Transaction Fee
$5.00 Duty Fee (charged by the government)
$13.00 HST (Ontario taxes)

So, over $30 in total fees charged upon receipt. That may be where people are getting the higher numbers.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking back in my paypal account at my DHL charges:
Jan 8/18 - $21.38
Feb 27/18 - $23.72
and the killer - Mar 27/18 - $66.89 with no explanation. That's when I stopped using DHL.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> Looking back in my paypal account at my DHL charges:
> Jan 8/18 - $21.38
> Feb 27/18 - $23.72
> and the killer - Mar 27/18 - $66.89 with no explanation. That's when I stopped using DHL.


The explanation would be taxes, tariffs, etc. It would all be broken down on your DHL brokerage invoice.

If you're ordering stuff from the US and you want to order via Courier but you don't know how to clear items through customs yourself, DHL is by far the best option. They have the lowest ancillary fees out of of any other courier. Guaranteed all three of your above listed orders would have been much more through FedEx, UPS, or any other courier.

As always when ordering from the US, if USPS (Canada Post) is an option, you should generally go with that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

After foolishly deciding to go with DHL once, ordering electronic components from my usual source in Thailand, I was frustrated with the additional inconvenience and cost. Normally, the package just shows up in my mail box. Or if all the package slots at the supermailbox are occupied, I get a note to go to the local postal outlet. DHL came to my door with no announcement/warning, learned I wasn't home, and left a note that the parcel could be picked up on the complete other end of town. When I managed to get there, I had to pay a brokerage fee. Surprised at the difference between that experience and my previous experience with Canada Post, I asked the guy at the desk about it. He noted that, while Canada Post doesn't get auditted for their collection of import duties, DHL does. The fact that they have to pay duties, means that they have to charge a brokerage fee for that.

I'm glad for how it works out for me, and I'm always pissed about brokerage fees, but one wonders just how much import duty is _not_ being collected when Canada Post is doing the delivering? In my case, it's a pittance, because it's usually $40 or so of components that aren't manufactured by anyone in Canada. but plenty of folks order stuff on-line that could be made by Canadians, and is worth a whole lot more.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Those numbers definitely include GST and possibly duties depending on where the item was made. I agree with jbealsmusic, DHL has the best brokerage rate out there except for maybe Purolator, (but they are not very big in the US). Those invoices from FedEx or UPS would have been at least doubled. I ordered an 80 dollar CDN weld helmet from the US and when UPS came to the door the fees and taxes was 82 and change. Another time I ordered a car part worth about 70 bucks. UPS wanted another 60 something when they came to the door. Fedex is worse. they bill you a month later when you've forgotten about it. 

I refuse to buy anything shipped by courier. Canada Post or USPS is $9.95 IF they decide to tax it. I try to avoid USPS global priority as that has a high chance of getting dinged as well. Regular mail slips through most of time.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

DHL beats UPS any day of the week. Fedex is a'ight (I have limited experience - ground only shipping very large/heavy vintage things - all I got charged was tax and maybe a nominal brokerage/paperwork fee that was nothing compared to the item value - this may be different for things not made in NA or using air vs ground). ... though Fedex drivers did have a hard time finding my house (funny in the age of GPS but I think they were using google maps cuz free and my street was changed and not updated on google until a few years later - good now). *USPS has been my default for ever, as it has for most experienced folks, but the last coupla times I ordered stuff from The States it looks like USPS is no longer the cheapest option (even after taxes and fees). *Stop repeating that mantra and check for yourself next time; things change.

The only one I have refused to use is UPS. Mostly because the brokerage fees but also what @mhammer said (but about DHL) re the depot being across town ( crazy lines, only open to 6 so everyone crams the place after 5), but they now offer prepaid, no surprises service (and I assume they'd leave at door if not trying to collect anything) which is competitively priced vs USPS. The issue is that the retailer has to be on board with that and not all are (it will say when you pick the option at checkout). ... actually maybe it was DHL or Fedex now that I think about it.

There are both Fedex and DHL depots very close to me so that's never been an issue with them. UPS is just the one place for all of the GTA and it's insane. Also their drivers have almost hit me multiple times (as a pedestrian) and had the gal to flip me off/yell at me for it.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

The beauty of DHL is that on the day of delivery they call (usually before 8:00am) and leave a message with the tracking number.
You go to their website and you can pay the fees online and schedule delivery even if you aren't home. Since their fees are better than UPS and FedEx this is an excellent way to go. 
Not as cheap as Canada Post, but it is serviceable.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> If you're ordering stuff from the US and you want to order via Courier but you don't know how to clear items through customs yourself, DHL is by far the best option. .


I always had great service from DHL. I paid online before delivery, they dropped at the door, never had a hassle. Rates were lower than USPS too, and that's for 2 to 3 day delivery! Probably a good thing they fvcked me over. More business for you.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

DHL seems to be set up for deliveries to business. If you're "business" they may well be a preferred alternative. I can't imagine that retailers offering multiple shipping options would have a shipping option that can be relied on to irritate all users.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> Looking back in my paypal account at my DHL charges:
> Jan 8/18 - $21.38
> Feb 27/18 - $23.72
> and the killer - Mar 27/18 - $66.89 with no explanation. That's when I stopped using DHL.


Were all these purchases the same amount?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Were all these purchases the same amount?


yeah, Antique Electronic Supply (Tubes & More) all amp parts, all about $200. Tubes, sockets, caps, resistors, etc. nothing big or bulky. I contacted DHL Customer Service twice asking for an explanation of the charges, never got a answer.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I gave DHL another try (sorry Jon, but it was all stuff you don't have). $31.15 "customs clearance fee" this time. Still higher than it used to be. And there's no breakdown given.

Invoice was $214.46 USD plus $34.55 DHL shipping for a total of $249.01 USD


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

At today's rates, 215 USD converts to 285 CDN . GST is 13% so 285 X.13 is 37.05 in GST . 37.05 GST plus the handling fee of 10.50 comes to 47.05. or 35.50 USD at today's rates. What's the problem? You paid the proper amount of tax and DHL charged you 10.50 to collect the money.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> At today's rates, 215 USD converts to 285 CDN . GST is 13% so 285 X.13 is 37.05 in GST . 37.05 GST plus the handling fee of 10.50 comes to 47.05. or 35.50 USD at today's rates. What's the problem? You paid the proper amount of tax and DHL charged you 10.50 to collect the money.


I'm not bitch'n, just stating hopefully helpful facts for the masses. 

A little adjustment needed though. Alberta is only 5% GST with no PST. 285 x .05 = 14.25 in GST 31.15 - 14.25 = 16.90 worth of border fee. Still, no big deal. I'm a happy camper.

EDIT: The delivery came! Two days from Arizona and with a breakdown. 

$14.31 GST
$11.00 Processing Fee
$ 5.00 Transaction Fee
$ 0.55 GST on Processing Fee
$ 0.25 GST on Transaction Fee
___________
$31.11


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I gave DHL another try (sorry Jon, but it was all stuff you don't have). $31.15 "customs clearance fee" this time. Still higher than it used to be. And there's no breakdown given.


You should absolutely have access to a proper breakdown of those fees. It is required by law. They can't just charge you whatever they want. If it wasn't provided in paper form, you should have access to it online or via some other means.



Lincoln said:


> I'm not bitch'n, just stating hopefully helpful facts for the masses.
> 
> A little adjustment needed though. Alberta is only 5% GST with no PST. 285 x .05 = 14.25 in GST 31.15 - 14.25 = 16.90 worth of border fee. Still, no big deal. I'm a happy camper.


The extra few dollars could be extra "line fees". The more items you order, the more work it is for them to do the customs clearance on your behalf. The first few lines are free with most carriers, then you pay a premium for every line after that. If you order a variety of parts that fall under different HS codes, then you'll get hit with extra line fees. Either that or there are duty fees on some of the stuff you ordered. Or, some combination of both.

In either case, as expected, that is a very good rate for shipping via express courier from the US. HNG^%$


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> You should absolutely have access to a proper breakdown of those fees. It is required by law. They can't just charge you whatever they want. If it wasn't provided in paper form, you should have access to it online or via some other means.


The breakdown of charges came with the package. I did an edit to include the actual figures.



jbealsmusic said:


> The extra few dollars could be extra "line fees". The more items you order, the more work it is for them to do the customs clearance on your behalf. The first few lines are free with most carriers, then you pay a premium for every line after that. If you order a variety of parts that fall under different HS codes, then you'll get hit with extra line fees. Either that or there are duty fees on some of the stuff you ordered. Or, some combination of both.
> 
> In either case, as expected, that is a very good rate for shipping via express courier from the US. HNG^%$


There were a bunch of little items. 8 different things, so I'm sure you're right about the extra work for them. And I agree DHL is one hell of a deal for 2 day delivery from the US to my door.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I ordered some pickups from the US and they slapped me with $17 in "processing fees". However I also had a guitar and amp shipped from the US by them (I think) and there were no fees. weird.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> I'm not bitch'n, just stating hopefully helpful facts for the masses.
> 
> A little adjustment needed though. Alberta is only 5% GST with no PST. 285 x .05 = 14.25 in GST 31.15 - 14.25 = 16.90 worth of border fee. Still, no big deal. I'm a happy camper.
> 
> ...


Considering the GST was over $14.00, that is not all that bad.


----------

